# I'm soooo confused.(Clarifier Peep Aperture Verifier)???



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay for a while now I thought i knew what a clarifier and a verifier was. But now I was told other wise. I recently purchased a superball peep kit and was hoping that it would have a bunch of stuff in it that I could try out (It hasnt come in yet). But Now i am soooo confused as to what all of these things are
Clarifier
Verifier
Peep
Aperture
Could someone explain to me what all of these things are, or at least point me in a direction where I could learn about them
Appreciate the help thanks guys
Tyler


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Speccialty Archery*

Start out with a visit to the website. Loads of info to answer your questions better than I can.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

Wait, which website?
Thanks


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Infinitey said:


> Okay for a while now I thought i knew what a clarifier and a verifier was. But now I was told other wise. I recently purchased a superball peep kit and was hoping that it would have a bunch of stuff in it that I could try out (It hasnt come in yet). But Now i am soooo confused as to what all of these things are
> Clarifier
> Verifier
> Peep
> ...



clarifier, used with a magnification lense, helps clear the view.
verifier, used without a magnification lense, helps clear up the pins for people with bad eyes.
peep- what you look through to line up your shot
apature, this can be either the clarifier or verifier, its the piece you screw into the peep.

www.specialtyarchery.com i believe is the website for superpeep
hope this helps


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

in a nutshell, verifiers are more for clearing up a non-lens sight/pins
.....clarifiers are used to clear up a lens


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

basically if you bought the standard superball peep kit, Your geting a peep housing with apatuers that change the ssize of the peep opening no lenses in them, and the tool to change them. No clarifers, or varifiers


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

O okay i understand now, but are there different size clarifiers that fit in this housing or is it a one size fits all?


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

There are 1/8 and 1/4 inch clarifiers. 1/8" are used in the 1/8 inch housings.
1/4 " are used in the 1/4" housings. the 1/8" clarifiers can be used in the 1/4" housings but you will need an adapter for them to fit. The clarifiers have different size holes in them to look through. They are 1/32, 3/64, 1/16, 3/32, and 1/8 holes. There are different powers of clarifiers #1 #2 #3 #4 ....


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Infinitey said:


> O okay i understand now, but are there different size clarifiers that fit in this housing or is it a one size fits all?


Hello Infinitey:

You are a young man, so your eyes should be in very good shape,
with respect to focusing at close, medium and long distances.

The Super Peep housing is just that.
A housing that you screw inserts into.

There are two groups of inserts:

a) inserts with no lens
b) inserts with a lens

A peep is a round ring that fits into a bowstring on a compound bow,
and you look through the round ring.

Usually,
from other manufacturers,
you buy a really really tiny ring (peep sight)
or
you buy a tiny ring (peep sight)
or
you buy a medium size ring (peep sight)
or
you buy a large size ring (peep sight).

So,
let's say you have 5 peep sights,
all different sizes,
and you want to try all 5 sizes.

This would require you put the bow into a press
and uninstall the current peep sight
and
then re-install a new size peep sight.


With the Super Peep housing,
the housing stays installed on the bowstring,
and you just unscrew the insert
and
you screw in a new size insert.


Aperture is a fancy word for size of hole.
Aperture is a word used for cameras (size of shutter hole).
Aperture is also used for the size of the hole for the insert.

Specialty Archery (manufacturer of the Super Peep system)
has five (5) sizes of inserts.

Specialty Archery makes two styles of inserts:

a) no lens

and

b) with a lens (also called a clarifier insert).


Since you are a young man,
then you should only be interested in the 

no lens style of insert

or

the lens style of insert (clarifier).


If you are familiar at all with photography,
then you will know that as you look through a really really tiny hole,
the focus goes to infinitey....(hehehehe).


So,
when you look through a pin-hole camera,
everything close range, medium range and long range is in sharp focus.

Only 1 side effect,
when looking through a tiny hole...

the image will be in sharp focus
AND
the image will be kinda dark.


So,
why would any body want to look through a teeny tiny hole
in a peep sight?

Cuz,
the teen tiny peep sight hole (aperture size)
sharpens the image when looking through a target scope lens.


Ever notice that binoculars are two lenses?
A front lens
and
a rear lens.


So,
if you are shooting a target scope with a "front" lens...

sometimes,
if your eyes are strong enough (have enough focusing power)
then you do not need a "rear" lens in the peep sight.


If the image is a little bit fuzzy,
then you can try a peep sight aperture (hole size)
that is a little bit smaller.

The smaller hole size in the peep sight will sharpen the image a little bit.


Most times,
if you get a peep sight small enough,
then the image will be sharp enough,
for most folks.


When you get to say age 40 years old or so
(depends on the focusing strength of the eyeballs)....

then,
even the tiniest peep sight (aperture size) is not good enough,
and us older folks
need a bit more focusing help,
and we have to use a peep sight with a lens inside (clarifier).

Clarifier inserts (from Specialty Archery for the Super Peep system)
comes in three (3) power levels:

a) weak = yellow color code
b) medium = green color code
c) strong = red color code.


To make things even more confusing for you, Infinitey

the clarifier inserts also come in 5 sizes.


So,
if you are just starting out using a target sight
and you are just starting out using a scope with a lens....

I suggest the 5 piece set of inserts from Specialty Archery
with NO LENS.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

Nuts n bolts, unfortunately my eyes are not as young as I am and I have poor vision (20/50 and 20/60) 
When i shoot i use glasses and that is why i was hoping to use a clarifier to maybe help me out.... but now that I think about it... maybe i should use a verifier
my vision is poor with near and far
According to the previous posts you have to anchor your peep exact every time for it be accurate, does this also apply to verifiers?
what do you think i should do?
Tyler


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Of course you need to anchor correctly and precisely. This applies no matter what peep combination (if any) you use if you want consistent scores.

Both Clarifiers and Verifiers are lenses inside the Specialty insert. As said before, one helps bring the target into focus when you use a scope (Clarifier) and the other helps bring the pins into focus when you don't (Verifier)

You may have to buy several different inserts before you find the one that's right for you. All of this is a compromise of sorts. You'll probably end up with a "happy medium" where you can see both the target and your sight pin (dot, whatever) pretty well but not perfectly. The improvement will be that you can now see both of them at the same time, even if both are slightly blurry. It's better than seeing one clearly and the other one not at all.

Since your sig line says you're using a scope, you won't need a verifier. A 4X scope may not need a clarifier at all, if you can handle the light loss of a smaller aperature peep. If you use a clarifier at all, buy the weakest clarifier and see what happens. I use the weakest with a 6X scope but I still have to wear reading glasses to bring everything into focus. I might be able to tweak my scope and peep combinations to not use glasses at all, but then I can't see well enough to nock an arrow.  If you're buying it for your Spot Hogg when no scope lens, then you would use either different aperature sizes or maybe a verifier.

Bottom line:
Aperature size change may be all you need, IF you can handle the light loss.

If not:
Clarifier for scope
Verifier for open pins


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I think that im going to try out just the apretures and if i feel like i need to get the verifier/clarifier then ill get one later


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a more complicated story 

I'm using glasses with -0.5 diopter for all day and +0.75 for reading (48 years old guy)

For target shooting, I'm using 1/32 peep and 6X lens and can shoot with or without glasses (-0.5) - no problem at all.

For 3D and Field, I'm using 1/8 peep and five pins sight. 
When shoot with glasses (-0.5), pins are blur, something like blurring *-*, but can see target very good.
When shoot without glasses, pins are clear, but target is is a little bit fuzzy.

I know, verifier could be solution, but which one ?
Does verifier make any changes to image of target ?


----------



## fisher (Jan 17, 2008)

*bad eyes*

my close sight is bad,far not so bad,example I have troble looking throug small peeps,so I use a number 1 verifier,with a 2x len,that way my target is clear,and my 010. up pin is also clear,with a verifier I would not go any higher then 4x,or it could really get fuzzy down range.thats looking trough my eyes.good luck! when your sight states going bad like mine has it really makes it tough.


----------



## jlw1950 (Feb 19, 2008)

*clarifier-verifier???????????/*

i know this is an older thread but hope someone out there can help.
i'm 59 and use a HHA ds lite 5519 with a 4x lens. the target is clear but the pin is blurry. would either a verifier or clarifier help? *nuts and bolts are you out there?*


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Some great info from Nuts & Bolts on clarifiers and verifiers. I'm battling blurry pins and target when looking through my peep. I have shop nearby that carries all the super peep products, so hoepfully after I guy the kit they will let me try out different combinations.


----------

